# artists block? =/



## lisa_13 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey so i'm having a bit of "artist's block" or whatever you want to call it.

i need some ideas on what to do for my final project in my documentary photography class. music is out because i did it last semester.

any ideas at all would be appreciated, seeing as my proposal was due yesterday, and i have NO ideas on what to do...


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2009)

first things first what are your interests beyond photography - don't think about pictures yet, just list out what you like doing. To make some good suggestions its best if we know what sort of person you are and also what sort of way you think about things - that way we have some context to work with. Plus its much easier to work at something you like and enjoy (and understand) than it is to start from scratch


----------



## lisa_13 (Mar 24, 2009)

music..art..theatre..baseball..friends..family..clothes


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm well unless you have a school lens renting system or any lenses not mentioned in your sig I would say:

Music - out you did that one as you said
Art - posisble but might be tricky unless you can get a very specific theme for it (its very easy to get very sidetracked)
Theatre - might be possible but your limited in range a bit plus sometimes it is not possible to get a DSLR into a theatre without a pass (unless you know some people)
Baseball - 135mm is a bit short for sports - possible, but you might be a bit close at times
Friends/family/clothes --- you might go for a fashion lean to things - maybe showing the different fashions of age groups or trying the same clothes on different people to see how things change etc....


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 24, 2009)

You can try the Baseball theme. And just to throw some things you may want to try a cross bats, team logo (if you can get in touch with spring training anything like that), batting cage, morning exercises, pitching / batting practice. 

I do agree with Overread about a fashion type shoot too. Can prob get some very cool ideas out of that one.

As far as theatre goes, try to find a Medevil Times on one of their off days and see if you can do a photo shoot of one of their sessions. 

As far as doing an Art shoot, try and find a street artist and document him/her doing a piece. 

I hope this helps you out in some way, and good luck in your ventures.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 24, 2009)

You could try humor....

"Professor, I'm sorry, but _*my best ideas went down the toilet*_"

or do an *abstract* with oil and water and some funky colors below.....

or even look at (and participate in) Fight Club and Boxer Turtle challenges for ideas.


----------



## lisa_13 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for all the ideas guys...im thinking something along the lines of the fashion idea that was said. hopefully the professor approves! thanks again everyone!


----------

